# Food gives bad GAS!!!!! yuck!



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

We decided to change both our dog's food to Wellness from Nutro. We have been doing a gradual change for the last 7 days. Still not done with the full change yet, but they have the most awful gas ever. 
Is this normal? Should I be concerned-the reason i ask is one of my GSD is just getting over bloat with torsion surgery and I worry about that again.. 
Thanks


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure about if recent bloat is an added risk but yes the gas is normal,lol I have personally started two threads on this because it was insanely smelly and overwhelmed the house literally. DH wanted to hang car air fresheners on their tails,lol it was really really bad and lasted a few weeks. They both eventually got over it in 2 or so weeks so the end is near. Going from a crappy food to a higher quality food is definitely a shock to their system, but good food reduces the risk of bloat so stay the course and be patient. Invest in some febreeze for now


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL febreeze enema ~(c:


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok I am glad to hear that. But, let me just say that the smell is just -well there are no words to describe how utterly disgusting it is. We keep fans on now to clear our bedroom since its so small.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

my pup has occasional gas.. its pretty funny cuz my wife and i look at eachother and go... it wasn't me... then we both look at the dog as he's just contently laying down LOL talk about silent but deadly


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I keep a package of GasX strips in the house- little strips of film that melt on the tongue and have a pepperminty fresh scent. Better smell at both ends


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

But its normal right now while we are in the middle of a change right>? It is all day, everyday.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It was so bad my dogs were leaving the room they farted in abandoning me with their smell. They would literally look at each other, look at me, and roll out Have you ever seen "Diary of the Wimpy Kid" with the cheese touch- well my kids ran around giving each other the fart touch- it was hysterical for awhile around here. I promise it gets better each day, but yes is the most rank messed up smell in the world- maybe try dutch ovening one of them?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep, normal... crack a window


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I went with the policy awhile ago on this forum of not reveiling what I feed to save myself the annoyance of the never ending food debate and critique. I know a few others that did this as well. Feed what works for you and your dogs.

Previously I was feeding kirkland for several years and happy but the gas was AWFUL. I have fed everything from nutro (many years ago back when it was the big hoo-ha here) to Wellness CORE, right now am feeding a middle of the road good quality food. Anyway, my point (which I promise I'm getting to) is that gas is normal; and whether an excessive amount is bad I don't really know. However, our dogs had awful seemingly never ending gas on kirkland so we switched to something else and the gas disappeared. They had been on kirkland for years and not had a problem, so either something changed or all my dogs digestive systems changed at the same time. So, I switched. The gas was THAT bad. They still toot now and again, don't get me wrong  but it's not constant and room clearing like it was previously.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree if in a month or so the gas does not cease try a different food. I'm just saying an adjustment period is very normal and not something that should alarm you even though I know the smell is alarming,lol. My dogs have less gas on TOTW then they did with BB and Orijen. I rotate with Orijen and TOTW and now they have normal gas and not all day constant flatulence that smells like rotting flesh and rotten milk combined. In the end it is what works for the dog ultimately, but give it time


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is nothing special about any one particular brand. This food is clearly not agreeing with your dog. Try something else.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Gas is normal when transitioning dog food NORMAL and not a sign the dog can not tolerate the food. If the gas persists for a month or so then yes, but a few days? Not at all worrisome. When I switched to Orijen you gave me the same advice, and guess what? Both eat it fine with no problems, great coats, nice firm poops, and no more gas


----------

